
Why We Must Save Marriage - renegadesensei
https://medium.com/@keiyakukekkon/why-we-must-save-marriage-10f024f1afb3
======
craftyguy
> We simply believe that the standard should be preserved

So, that's the only argument for marriage in the whole article? No thanks, my
partner and I have no intention of 'getting married' even though we still have
the same, if not greater, amount of commitment to each other.

